

PiCloud promises simple access to the cloud - rwaliany
http://venturebeat.com/2010/07/19/picloud/

======
charlesju
Looks like an amazing product. This is definitely where cloud computing is
shifting. Managing servers is just too much of a hassle.

------
usaar333
Direct link: <http://www.picloud.com>

------
boolean
It seems like they have django installed:
<http://www.picloud.com/pyapi/packages/weblist/python/> Does anyone have any
experience with django @ PiCloud?

~~~
usaar333
(I'm one of the PiCloud devs.)

We use Django extensively for our web interface. Our Django code interacts
smoothly with PiCloud (we 'self-use' PiCloud in several places on the
website0.

------
lindablus
The dev team is pretty responsive to feedbacks. Also found them on twitter:
<http://twitter.com/picloud>

------
jbellis
They had one of the better poster sessions at PyCon a few months ago:
<http://blog.picloud.com/?p=96>

------
rwaliany
What do other people use for cloud computing? How many people have their own
Hadoop clusters? How many people use Heroku?

------
beastmode
i've tried the beta. seems stable so far, and it definitely helps taking the
load off my own system.

------
zandorg
lvp.com sure ain't Lightspeed Venture Partners (= 'Lawrenceville Press'), bad
reporting?

------
jblochjohnson
Man, taucloud is at least two times cooler than this.

